# How long does residency visa take roughly



## paulnanrod

I know this is partly me being impatient, but my application on INZ was received last Wednesday. I was given an estimated time of 1-3 months. I am applying for a residence Visa in the family category and it was confirmed all information needed was received (they called as they couldn't read my writing on the bank details). 

Does anyone have any experience of this and how long roughly it will take?

Thanks in advance and apologies for the impatience

Paul


----------



## DaveandKim

Hi Paul.

We applied for residency for my wife and 2 daughters at the end of March (I hold a NZ passport) and it took about 8 weeks in total before we it our passports back with the relevant visas. We applied through NZ House in London. We were told that there were no issues about 3 days after submitting but it still took that long still.

Good luck

David


----------



## escapedtonz

paulnanrod said:


> I know this is partly me being impatient, but my application on INZ was received last Wednesday. I was given an estimated time of 1-3 months. I am applying for a residence Visa in the family category and it was confirmed all information needed was received (they called as they couldn't read my writing on the bank details).
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of this and how long roughly it will take?
> 
> Thanks in advance and apologies for the impatience
> 
> Paul


Hi,
If there are no issues with anything in your application for all family members then it 'should' take at most 3 months. This is the time period we were told assuming all well.
INZ need the time to check over everything supplied and make sure it satisfies your points claim from the EOI you submitted.

Unfortunately for us we knew my wife would be referred to MA so we expected a delay but not to the extent we got.
Lodged formal Residency application April 5th 2010 and we were granted visas August 16th 2011!!!
Had to undertake a personal fight against MA's for the majority of that period and luckily in the end we won hands down by blowing the MA's 'professional' opinion completely out the water by employing an NZ specialist to submit an Independant review of my wife's condition and prognosis.
Never even received a sorry for wasting over a year of our time. Just a letter saying we had been successful with our visa application 13 months longer than it should have taken!!!


----------



## paulnanrod

Hi escapedtonz

I'm hoping our situations are different! My Fiance is an NZ citizen and we have been together for 5 and a bit years so haven't had to complete the EOI (unless I've been mis-advised).

Fingers crossed it won't take anything like that, as flights are booked for the end of October!!!

Paul


----------



## jawnbc

Spousal should be faster, so long as there's nothing unusual about your application. All depends on your CO.


----------



## paulnanrod

Hi jawnbc

Trying not to sound stupid, but what's a CO?

Paul


----------



## Krazyspence

CO = Case Officer 

I was told by the lady at the London office that applications were on the increase so I would try to get your application in faster (unless she was just saying that to set my expectations as to how long it would take!)


----------



## paulnanrod

Thanks....I've had a letter telling me that as my partner an NZ expat my application will be prioritised......not sure why, but great if it is. It does say 10-12 weeks though!

Fingers crossed it's quicker - was told my case officer will pick up my application and contact me next week......we'll see


----------



## maximoo11

paulnanrod said:


> Thanks....I've had a letter telling me that as my partner an NZ expat my application will be prioritised......not sure why, but great if it is. It does say 10-12 weeks though!
> 
> Fingers crossed it's quicker - was told my case officer will pick up my application and contact me next week......we'll see


Does anyone know how long a working visa generally take to process


----------



## escapedtonz

maximoo11 said:


> Does anyone know how long a working visa generally take to process


Hi.....me again.
You need a job offer to get a working visa so you've met the first part of the criteria. I've heard of people being granted these in 3 weeks!!!
I suppose time all depends on the company offering the job and how much pressure they will put on INZ to get you here, your qualifications, experience and health. I'm led to believe INZ don't look into every tiny detail for working visas or work to residence visas as basically they are for a temporary period - not a lifetime.
I'm sure it is up to 12 weeks though but I'm no expert. Check out the INZ website and maybe talk to customer services.
Cheers

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sukhvinder

It depends from case-to-case, but usually, what i have noiced is that it takes anywhere between 7-15 months.


----------

